# Newbie questions for MP Soapers



## springcart (Feb 25, 2009)

So of course I am a newbie here and I have been reading over the thousands of post here to soak up as much information as I possibly can. So here goes...

I am interested in starting with melt and pour soap but am wondering for those of you that have or do use melt and pour who has the best base to use. I am have seen bases at Brambleberry, Peak Candles, Wholesalesupplies, etc.... But i just wanted to see who offers the best in your experience and also what about the base did you like. There are so many choices it is almost overwhelming. :? 

Also when you first started using MP base did you just concentrate on getting the fragrance right or did you add things to the soaps (i.e. oats, petals, etc)


I see that soap making is going to be a very expensive hobby for me :shock: but I am looking forward.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 25, 2009)

I no longer do M&P (CP stole my heart away  :wink: ), but I really loved the MP bases from WholesaleSuppliesPlus. I also tried SFIC bases and they were top-notch, as well.

When I did M&P I never added anything to them except for fragrance and color. 


IrishLass


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2009)

Most of the suppliers are not making their own bases. Most of them carry either SFIC or Stephenson's so befor eyou buy 4# from 1/2 suppliers to make a comparison, find out who the suppliers supplier is and it will help you cut to the chase.

Columbus foods has the best cheap base available, for fancy I would buy SFIC w/ shea or cocobutter, hemp, or whatever looks good to you. It cost more but you can sell it for more. It just depends on your market.

I keep Columbus foods base & SFIC fancy bases on hand & use them in different markets.


----------



## springcart (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you Tabitha and Irishlass for your help. I will check out the suppliers that you mentioned.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 26, 2009)

Like tab said I only used sfic but I use cc from wsp cause its cheaper! The soaps come out terrific but since I buy the big giant block I have to spend a day cutting up the pieces but like I said cheaper!


----------

